# salt box storage shed



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What wall is the face---the 8 or the 12?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Please clarify the post. Your front wall is 8 feet, and your rear wall is 7 feet. Is there some reason you want to build an out of square shed?


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

The front wall 12'long will be 8'tall and the rear wall 12'long will be 7' tall. The side walls 8'long will be stick-built to accomodate the rafter angle. At least that's my plan. So you are looking at the front of the shed(door and window).I could also build the shed 8'tall on all four sides and install a ridgeboard and attach the rafters to it. My question has to do with the angle and height of the ridge. It is my understanding that the ridge is not centered above the building, but forward of center creating the saltbox look.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Salt box style storage shed plans.I googled saltbox shed plans--lots of ideas there--


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

igneous said:


> The front wall 12'long will be 8'tall and the rear wall 12'long will be 7' tall. The side walls 8'long will be stick-built to accomodate the rafter angle. At least that's my plan. So you are looking at the front of the shed(door and window).I could also build the shed 8'tall on all four sides and install a ridgeboard and attach the rafters to it. My question has to do with the angle and height of the ridge. It is my understanding that the ridge is not centered above the building, but forward of center creating the saltbox look.


What is the pitch?

What size rafters and ridge?

What is the overhang?


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks all. The web page definitely helped me with a plan to form the angle of the roof and side wall framing.


----------



## icreate (Jun 3, 2011)

*Saltbox roof truss*

When I design salt box sheds I use a 12/12 pitch on the front roof and a 5/12 on the rear roof. You will probably have about 4/12 if you make the rear wall 12" lower than the front wall. I would keep the front roof pitch at 12/12 and let the rear wall fall where it may. Another rule of thumb is to have the ridge about 1/3 back from the front wall. But that does not always work. I have several salt box shed plans at http://www.icreatables.com/sheds/shed-plans.html I attached a drawing of a common salt box shed roof section. I hope it helps.


----------

